# James R. White and Bill Shisko Debate



## Gloria (Aug 19, 2007)

Has anyone heard it? Any thoughts?


*meant "Shishko"

still, any thoughts?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 19, 2007)

You beat me to it Josh.

See this also: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=19594


----------



## tellville (Aug 19, 2007)

James White just released the FULL version of the debate. The one that most people have heard is missing 25 minutes.


----------



## Gloria (Aug 19, 2007)

joshua said:


> Actually, I'll leave this post here so it will direct others to that thread. It has been reopened.



Thanks


----------



## tellville (Aug 20, 2007)

joshua said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > James White just released the FULL version of the debate. The one that most people have heard is missing 25 minutes.
> ...



I would imagine the live stream would have been fine. Here's the link:

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=2200

If you downloaded your debate for free, it's missing 25 minutes.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it 25 mins, interspersed? or a chunk? Was it introduction or middle? Saying "25 moinutes" are simply gone or missing doesn't tell us anything. And it kind calls into question the other side's integrity, when you just throw it out there, instead of offering some kind of possible explanation. People wonder, "Why did they do that? are they trying to hide something?"

For example, if one of the recordings had an auto-drop of "quiet time," sometimes that can inadvertently drop words, phrases, or even whole sentences, when the speaker starts speaking again, especially if the "record-when-speaking" mark is set too high.


----------



## tellville (Aug 20, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Is it 25 mins, interspersed? or a chunk? Was it introduction or middle? Saying "25 moinutes" are simply gone or missing doesn't tell us anything. And it kind calls into question the other side's integrity, when you just throw it out there, instead of offering some kind of possible explanation. People wonder, "Why did they do that? are they trying to hide something?"
> 
> For example, if one of the recordings had an auto-drop of "quiet time," sometimes that can inadvertently drop words, phrases, or even whole sentences, when the speaker starts speaking again, especially if the "record-when-speaking" mark is set too high.



I think there was a 25 min chunk (though James is ambiguous about where). It was obvious listening to the originals because all of a sudden it cut into the middle of a conversation during the cross ex and you had no idea what was going on. 

I would imagine it was purely unintentional on the church's part. Here is what James White said on his blog that I linked to:



James White said:


> "Shortly afterward, the OPC released a set of mp3s of the debate. We grabbed them and made them available as well, but we noticed they didn't quite sound right. It took us a while to get hold of all the recordings we needed, two video recordings (in different formats), the mp3s, and, I believe, another audio recording. Rich has had to work for many, many hours putting all these different recordings together into a single whole, syncing them up, etc. In the process, we found twenty five minutes of the debate were missing from the original mp3 files posted after the debate. So, this recording we are now making available contains, for the first time, the entirety of the debate (or, at the very least, they are the most complete recording available--we are not able to detect any further missing parts)."


----------

